# Ipsy Points Rewards



## Spazkatt (May 12, 2014)

I figured this topic deserved it's own thread, as much discussion there is about it.  Anyhow, I emailed ipsyCare regarding my displeasure at their current offering of points rewards (the lipstick and NYX palette) and this was their response: 

Thanks for writing, and thanks for your suggestions. I'm so sorry to hear that you're disappointed. We rely on feedback from our members to help make ipsy even better. Please let me know if you have any other ideas, and stay tuned – new referral gifts will be coming soon! I can not give an exact time frame for when the new reward will be revealed as a new one may not go up until one of the current items sells out. Apologies for the inconvenience, and thanks again for your patience, understanding, and continued support!

So, it looks like we may have to wait for either of those items to sell out before new ones are posted, despite a post I saw on their page saying they post new rewards every month...


----------



## Spazkatt (May 12, 2014)

And they just added two Jouer lip glosses...I was kind of hoping for a totally different reward, not another lip product!


----------



## BelleSade (May 13, 2014)

I just am kind of disappointed with the whole Ipsypoints thing in general. Unless you spam people, there's really no way to get enough points.


----------



## VickyTaft (May 13, 2014)

there are two new lipglosses, but one has already sold out so maybe a new product soon? The point system sucks, I agree there.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 14, 2014)

Just two days later the Jouer lip glosses are GONE!  "only" 787 moxie lipsticks left. Well, looks like I'm waiting for next month for another "reward"


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 15, 2014)

Since the points don't carry over year-to-year, I will never get enough as I don't care to be known as Mrs. Spamalot. Ipsy points are a total joke to me.....kinda like "Ipsy Match"


----------



## Spazkatt (May 16, 2014)

OK lets assume you get 4 items for 6 months, and 5 items for 6 months, you would then get 540 points for the reviews each month. They give you 100 points for signing up, and then if you share your bag of facebook and answer their question each month that is 120 points (which I've never had the opportunity to answer that question), it leaves 240 remaining after a year to get to 1,000 points. It's pretty clear that ipsy wants people to refer them business, so they don't have to spend as much on advertising.  Because, to get 1,000 points in a year even if you get 5 items EVERY month that's still not enough to add up to 1,000 points. You pretty much have to refer at least ONE person!  I have been lucky in that I have had 3 friends personally requested that I send them the refferal link after they saw some of the stuff I got, but I doubt I will get anyone else to sign up. Because like you stated you I don't want to spam everyone.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 21, 2014)

OK the rewards are not at all comparable in terms of price. The lipstick is $18, the Nyx Palette is $12, and the aloe masks they just added are $6, what a joke! I saved up 1000 points for a $6 mask? *Sigh* Maybe I WILL redeem for the lipstick after all :-/


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> It's pretty clear that ipsy wants people to refer them business, so they don't have to spend as much on advertising.


 
The crazy/annoying thing with this is that THERE IS ALREADY A WAITING LIST!  They're not filling the demand that already exists, but they want even more people lining up to jump on board.  So, hey, friend of mine, sign up on this waiting list that you may or may not ever get off of so I can get more points that translates to a lipstick I only kind of want!


----------



## Spazkatt (May 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The crazy/annoying thing with this is that THERE IS ALREADY A WAITING LIST!  They're not filling the demand that already exists, but they want even more people lining up to jump on board.  So, hey, friend of mine, sign up on this waiting list that you may or may not ever get off of so I can get more points that translates to a lipstick I only kind of want!


I don't even kind of want it... if I do redeem it, I'd probably end up trading it away.


----------



## lgandab (May 21, 2014)

I just wanted to point out that the masks actually retail for $6.99 EACH, and the reward was for a four-pack.  Baksshi sells the four-packs for $24.99 on their site.  The price might be a little higher than, say, what you'd pay for a lot of the Korean sheet masks, but it's of a comparable value to the other rewards.  I redeemed for the masks, and also recieved the bareMinerals lipstick this month.  I would not have thought coral was the best lip color for me but I actually love it- I wore it out last night immediately after receiving it, and then dit a light application (blotted with tissue) again for work today.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

guess I missed the masks reveal!!  I thought they were just added as I didn't read anything about them

@@lgandab is correct - these are about 28 dollars, so it is one of the better deals there currently

O/T - I only have to get 60 more points and then I can cash in my points - and seriously rethink my ipsy sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Baksshi Sheet Masks (4 Count)

The Baksshi Masks are paraban free, cruelty free, all natural with no artificial preservative and are a botanically rich formula.

Directions for Use: Wash and pat dry your face a usual. Carefully place sheet mask on your face. Leave on 15 - 20 minutes. Remove mask and massage the remaining essence into your face and neck. Tone and moisturize as usual.

If redeemed as ipsyPoints, customers will receive a set of 4 masks: Aloe Vera Moisturizing Sheet Mask, Vitamin C Brightening Sheet Mask, Honey Hydro-Balancing Sheet Mask and Marine Algae Collagen Sheet Mask.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> guess I missed the masks reveal!!  I thought they were just added as I didn't read anything about them
> 
> @@lgandab is correct - these are about 28 dollars, so it is one of the better deals there currently
> 
> ...


Ok, the words "remaining essence" just made me laugh and grossed me out at the same time!


----------



## button6004 (Jun 10, 2014)

Has anyone redeemed points for the lipstick? I'm just curious if its worth the points. The color looks like it might be similar to the nyx one I got back in December's bag, so I'm hesitant.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 10, 2014)

button6004 said:


> Has anyone redeemed points for the lipstick? I'm just curious if its worth the points. The color looks like it might be similar to the nyx one I got back in December's bag, so I'm hesitant.


I like it. I normally can't wear orangey colors, but this one is really flattering (sort of coral-orange). I didn't get an orange NYX lipstick, though, so I don't know how similar it is.


----------



## button6004 (Jun 10, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I like it. I normally can't wear orangey colors, but this one is really flattering (sort of coral-orange). I didn't get an orange NYX lipstick, though, so I don't know how similar it is.


I think the one I got is called Miracle.  I will check when I get home. 

I will finally have 1000 points so I want to redeem them, but I dont think I want the nyx kit (the reviews online seem to be wishy washy about it) and I dont want to get the lipstick if I already have a similar color.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 10, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I think the one I got is called Miracle.  I will check when I get home.
> 
> I will finally have 1000 points so I want to redeem them, but I dont think I want the nyx kit (the reviews online seem to be wishy washy about it) and I dont want to get the lipstick if I already have a similar color.


I'd definitely suggest googling for some swatches if you haven't already, because the color in the image on Ipsy's website looks nothing like the actual lipstick, imo.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

thank goodness that GlamRX thing is SOLD OUT.  Come on ipsy, give us something good!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 10, 2014)

STILL waiting for a GOOD reward!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, I decided to chose the Revlon color duo. Now, I'm sure something fantastic will pop up, but oh well.


----------



## ivfmommy (Jun 27, 2014)

I am so mad I missed the revlon product!! grrrr!


----------



## splash79 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm starting to lose interest in their points program, since it doesn't look like I will ever earn enough points to redeem for a product.  I wish they would add another level to it and allow you to add a past sample to your bag for 200 points or something.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 27, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I'm starting to lose interest in their points program, since it doesn't look like I will ever earn enough points to redeem for a product.  I wish they would add another level to it and allow you to add a past sample to your bag for 200 points or something.


Yeah, I think they have it set up so that unless you have referrals, you can't get anything, because you won't get 1000 points in a year, and then they expire. It's pretty terrible.


----------



## splash79 (Jun 27, 2014)

Exactly, lyncaf.  I don't feel comfortable spamming my friends about this kind of thing and, while I have a blog, it's more of a personal writing exercise than something I'm doing to get followers that would use me as a referral.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 28, 2014)

splash79 said:


> I'm starting to lose interest in their points program, since it doesn't look like I will ever earn enough points to redeem for a product.  I wish they would add another level to it and allow you to add a past sample to your bag for 200 points or something.


Yes! I was just thinking how they should offer levels of points, like 250, 500, 750, 1000. Obviously the 1000 point level should be pretty good items.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm so annoyed with Ipsy over this points thing. It took me forever and some referrals to get to 1,000 points yet they never change the two shit (for me) products they have had up forever and when they do the item sells out in 5 minutes. I'm cashing the damn points in the very second I can get ANYTHING else and then I'm canceling. I'm also sick of them deleting any questioning or negative comment.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 11, 2014)

I wish they would JUST UPDATE those things.  I do not want an orange red lipstick from BE.  I would love the facial masks to come back.


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 11, 2014)

New reward is up - nail stickers


----------



## Kelli (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm so annoyed right now about ipsy points. I haven't even received my bag yet, which of course is expected. I logged onto ipsy's site to check out the new point item while on my mom's computer. It asked me to pick my favorite item from my bag and post to facebook for points...I tried but my mom's FB account was logged in so I couldn't and, as they make sure to mention on the FAQ's, these things only pop up once! So now I will miss out on those points. I haven't even got the bag yet, so how do I know what my favorite item is?!?! So annoyed. I am now really thinking, even with one referral, I will not be able to cash out before my points expire (I have 725! they start expiring in August or September, so I don't think it's going to happen ARGH).

I swear Ipsy does everything in their power to make it hard for people to cash out. Would it really hurt them to allow us more than just one opportunity to try and do those ridiculous facebook spamming things?


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 11, 2014)

Nail stickers for 1000 points?  I have almost 10,000 right now thanks to a link promotion and they have GOT to be kidding me.  I'll probably never use all the points and there's no way I'd get that.  They are five bucks!

http://www.wrapartistnails.com/collections/nail-decals/products/floral-clusterfuck


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 11, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Nail stickers for 1000 points?  I have almost 10,000 right now thanks to a link promotion and they have GOT to be kidding me.  I'll probably never use all the points and there's now way I'd get that.  They are five bucks!
> 
> http://www.wrapartistnails.com/collections/nail-decals/products/floral-clusterfuck


Yeah, no thank you. And there are still like 450 of them left, so I'm guessing this reward is going to be sitting there for a long time before they add anything else.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 11, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I'm so annoyed right now about ipsy points. I haven't even received my bag yet, which of course is expected. I logged onto ipsy's site to check out the new point item while on my mom's computer. It asked me to pick my favorite item from my bag and post to facebook for points...I tried but my mom's FB account was logged in so I couldn't and, as they make sure to mention on the FAQ's, these things only pop up once! So now I will miss out on those points. I haven't even got the bag yet, so how do I know what my favorite item is?!?! So annoyed. I am now really thinking, even with one referral, I will not be able to cash out before my points expire (I have 725! they start expiring in August or September, so I don't think it's going to happen ARGH).
> 
> I swear Ipsy does everything in their power to make it hard for people to cash out. Would it really hurt them to allow us more than just one opportunity to try and do those ridiculous facebook spamming things?


Oh is that what that was? None of those popup things ever work for me (maybe because I use Chrome?). The page just grays out and there's a heart loading symbol. I have to reload the page to be able to click on anything. So I guess I always miss out on them too, since if I saw it and then opened another browser, it wouldn't work.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 12, 2014)

Apparently Punker was there and gone so fast I blinked and missed it...


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 12, 2014)

This is my first month getting an IPSY bag. I was excited to learn that they had a point system!! And then I did the math and determined it's a pretty useless point system unless I somehow get multiple people to sign up.... Bummer.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, I'm feeling pretty good about choosing the Revlon duo now!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 14, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Well, I'm feeling pretty good about choosing the Revlon duo now!


Me too! It's the thing I'm most excited about in my bag this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GorskisGirl (Jul 21, 2014)

I earned 95 IPSY points without referrals this month so maybe it is worth it in that I'll be able to cash out in 9 months (with the 100 points for joining).


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sugar Line and Shine pencil currently being offered as a reward is also currently on Hautelook in a variety of colors for $4.50 each.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 22, 2014)

I wish they would just let us trade in some points for an extra sample in a box or something. Their points system as-is sucks rocks.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 23, 2014)

Did anyone else get the Bare Minerals lipstick? I got it a month or two ago, and when I used it the first few times, it had a nice vanilla-mint scent. But I just got it out now, and it smells like gross generic lipstick. Not like it's bad, but not yummy like it did before. I looked up the batch code and apparently it was only manufactured in Nov. 2013, so it shouldn't have gone bad yet. But I definitely wouldn't buy one of their lipsticks, based on that! Disappointing.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 24, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Did anyone else get the Bare Minerals lipstick? I got it a month or two ago, and when I used it the first few times, it had a nice vanilla-mint scent. But I just got it out now, and it smells like gross generic lipstick. Not like it's bad, but not yummy like it did before. I looked up the batch code and apparently it was only manufactured in Nov. 2013, so it shouldn't have gone bad yet. But I definitely wouldn't buy one of their lipsticks, based on that! Disappointing.


I got it in a swap, same thing happened to me. Love the color though!


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 24, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I got it in a swap, same thing happened to me. Love the color though!


I like the color too. It doesn't smell bad enough not to wear it (can't really smell it when it's on), but I loved the smell before! I'm glad it's not just me though - I was worried I was getting sick or something. haha


----------



## Kelli (Jul 24, 2014)

There is a new reward posted on FB: Teadora Rainforest at Dawn OR at Dusk Shampoo/Conditioner set.


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 24, 2014)

New item. Teadora shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 24, 2014)

2 oz each? So these are mini/travel size? Seriously? That's a reward? Even for expensive shampoo, that's pretty sad.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> 2 oz each? So these are mini/travel size? Seriously? That's a reward? Even for expensive shampoo, that's pretty sad.


They are sets equal to $20. I redeemed for them just because I've been wanting to cancel, and really who wants to pay for shampoo? Not me, and they get good reviews.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They are sets equal to $20. I redeemed for them just because I've been wanting to cancel, and really who wants to pay for shampoo? Not me, and they get good reviews.


Still, it seems like travel size shampoos are something that should come in bags, not as rewards, even if they are expensive. It seems like the rewards are getting worse lately. That said, I might redeem for them too, since I plan to cancel after August as well, and I want to use up my points (better than the cream eyeshadow that I already got in a bag or those nail stickers, at least).


----------



## puffyeyes (Jul 28, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Did anyone else get the Bare Minerals lipstick? I got it a month or two ago, and when I used it the first few times, it had a nice vanilla-mint scent. But I just got it out now, and it smells like gross generic lipstick. Not like it's bad, but not yummy like it did before. I looked up the batch code and apparently it was only manufactured in Nov. 2013, so it shouldn't have gone bad yet. But I definitely wouldn't buy one of their lipsticks, based on that! Disappointing.


I did!  It smells like fancy Christmas candy.  I think the mini does smell a little better than the reward point.  I'm surprised the color works well on me.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 29, 2014)

New 500 pt reward! Too Faced bronzer!

I don't even use bronzer and I'm tempted LOL


----------



## Kelli (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevermind! It's already sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry. It went OOS in under an hour. Maybe this will show ipsy they need to do more of the 500 pt rewards!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Nevermind! It's already sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry. It went OOS in under an hour. Maybe this will show ipsy they need to do more of the 500 pt rewards!


I think it was even less than that. I checked after about 15 min and it was already gone. But yes, more 500 point rewards.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jul 29, 2014)

Sooo glad they listened, I sent in this suggestion about 6 months ago!


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> more 500 point rewards.


I'm only at 340 (subscribed since May)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so more 500pt rewards would be greatly appreciated - that way I might actually get something before they expire!


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Jul 31, 2014)

BelleSade said:


> I just am kind of disappointed with the whole Ipsypoints thing in general. Unless you spam people, there's really no way to get enough points.


UGH right?! I am a loyal subscriber and a bonus or two that doesn't involve being so annoying and posting about Ipsy all over the web would be nice


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 3, 2014)

I have been subscribing since May 2014. According to my point history, you can get a total of 90 points a month (based on 5 product per month).

That means that by the time the 1st month's points expire you should have just enough to redeem for a reward (usually 1000 points).

It would be great if they continued with the 500 point rewards - two rewards a year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Regardless, at this rate (90 points per month), I will be able to redeem my points with my March bag (an extra birthday gift!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## splash79 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I have been subscribing since May 2014. According to my point history, you can get a total of 90 points a month (based on 5 product per month).
> 
> That means that by the time the 1st month's points expire you should have just enough to redeem for a reward (usually 1000 points).
> 
> ...


I had been a subscriber since October 2013 and have never gotten 90 a month.  I actually opted to not take an August bag, partly because I had been a subscriber since October 2013 and by July 2014, only had 800 points. The popup points didn't start until, I believe, around January of this year and, from my experience are pretty hit and miss, so I would't count on them.  

Frankly, part of the reason I ditched Ipsy is because I wouldn't be able to redeem my points without harassing people.  Honestly, I loathe companies that want me to open up my contact list in exchange for random samples.  No thanks.


----------



## VickyTaft (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope they do another 500 point reward this month, I'm ready to cancel and I'd hate to lose my points.


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Aug 4, 2014)

VickyTaft said:


> I hope they do another 500 point reward this month, I'm ready to cancel and I'd hate to lose my points.


I'm getting ready to cancel soon as well but their awful points system will probably not even give me anything for all the time it took to earn them. Very sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I subbed to Birchbox... very nice brands and they do a lot of promos, recently, offering subscribers to pick a sample to be in their box and the points you earn with BB add up quick and can be redeemedbfor stuff in their shop.

Anyways back to Ipsy, it's just not exciting anymore. Yes I do enjoy when they partner with UD but the sizes of the stuff I want are so ittybitty!! I keep seeing the same old brands.

Only thing keeping me from unsubbing is the pain I'd go through if it was a good bag right after I cancelled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 7, 2014)

My ipsyPoints dropped dramatically by 750 so I was like wth? I checked my activity and it said that 250 was expired - mmm okay I'm fine with that... then I see that 500 points were redeemed (...wait I NEVER redeemed anything and the only 500 point reward that they had was the Too Faced Bronzer - which doesn't show up in my history).

So I emailed them and they said that I redeemed the 500 ipsyPoints in *July 2013*!!! Anyways to make my story short... emails were sent back and forth like 2-3 times and I was like theres no point on being nice anymore because this person is  obviously not reading my emails correctly. So I was like here's the screen shot of the "new lower ipsypoints reward" since [we] asked and [they] listened" and that there was NEVER a 500 pt reward in July 2013 - so I want my points back.

Let's see what she has to say now because I am so SICK and tired of emailing this person trying to explain it over and over again.

/endWITCHYrant

*I apologize if I don't make sense.. I just typed that out of anger... and I don't feel like editing.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

viccckyhoang said:


> My ipsyPoints dropped dramatically by 750 so I was like wth? I checked my activity and it said that 250 was expired - mmm okay I'm fine with that... then I see that 500 points were redeemed (...wait I NEVER redeemed anything and the only 500 point reward that they had was the Too Faced Bronzer - which doesn't show up in my history).
> 
> So I emailed them and they said that I redeemed the 500 ipsyPoints in *July 2013*!!! Anyways to make my story short... emails were sent back and forth like 2-3 times and I was like theres no point on being nice anymore because this person is  obviously not reading my emails correctly. So I was like here's the screen shot of the "new lower ipsypoints reward" since [we] asked and [they] listened" and that there was NEVER a 500 pt reward in July 2013 - so I want my points back.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they are doing that due to the old referral "rewards"

they took out tons of points from my account when they switched to the point system, because I had gotten several "bonuses" (ones I didn't pick nor want) because I referred xx amount of people

nice, huh?

but that should have happened to your account last year when they switched over, not now....


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wonder if they are doing that due to the old referral "rewards"
> 
> they took out tons of points from my account when they switched to the point system, because I had gotten several "bonuses" (ones I didn't pick nor want) because I referred xx amount of people
> 
> ...


I never had the "bonuses" even when I was referring people.. =/


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 12, 2014)

Update - they gave me my 500 pts back!


----------



## lgandab (Aug 14, 2014)

There is a new rewards up today.  It's *1500 points* in exchange for a "mystery glam bag" in a "Throwback Thursday" bag and featuring five deluxe and full-sized products that apparently got "rave reviews".  I hesitated to click, but did redeem. 

Also, I no longer see how many of each reward are left.  I rely on groupthink to decide!


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 14, 2014)

lgandab said:


> There is a new rewards up today.  It's *1500 points* in exchange for a "mystery glam bag" in a "Throwback Thursday" bag and featuring five deluxe and full-sized products that apparently got "rave reviews".  I hesitated to click, but did redeem.
> 
> Also, I no longer see how many of each reward are left.  I rely on groupthink to decide!


Yeah I really hate that you can't see what's left unless you have enough points to redeem. That's not cool.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 14, 2014)

I also redeemed the 1,500 pts but to be honest... I'm not expecting much! D;


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 15, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Yeah I really hate that you can't see what's left unless you have enough points to redeem. That's not cool.


They got me again.  I read your points would still be valid if you signed back up - so I signed back up to get the points-bag.  But I'm waitlisted.  And while you still "have" your points while you're on the waitlist, apparently you can't spend them.  So I can't get the 1500 point bag after all, I'm stuck on their stupid waitlist again, have no idea if that will even be around when I'm off the waitlist, and the only way to cancel your account from waitlist status is to e-mail them - can't be done online.  I should have made a cleaner break.


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 15, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> They got me again.  I read your points would still be valid if you signed back up - so I signed back up to get the points-bag.  But I'm waitlisted.  And while you still "have" your points while you're on the waitlist, apparently you can't spend them.  So I can't get the 1500 point bag after all, I'm stuck on their stupid waitlist again, have no idea if that will even be around when I'm off the waitlist, and the only way to cancel your account from waitlist status is to e-mail them - can't be done online.  I should have made a cleaner break.


They took me off the waitlist and I got it.  But somehow I feel so . . . 'dirty'.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   At least next month I'll have two I can't use!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 16, 2014)

I fiiiiiiiinally redeemed for something I actually wanted - the eyetini shadow and I get my bag today and the purple envelope is 3/4ths open/unsealed and there is no eyetini inside!! Also no Jersey Shore Sun lip balm in my regular bag but I'm so much more bummed about the missing bonus item. I emailed them, I'm hoping so hard I can still get it...could someone tell me if it is still in stock/how many are left? (It just says redeemed for me.) I literally only kept this sub until I could redeem for something not useless.


----------



## BelleSade (Aug 21, 2014)

LOL they just added lashes for 500 points, guess they figured no one would go for lashes at the normal 1000 points


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 21, 2014)

BelleSade said:


> LOL they just added lashes for 500 points, guess they figured no one would go for lashes at the normal 1000 points


&lt;_&lt; To be fair it also includes some sort of eye shadow/highlighter/???, but I'll be saving my points.


----------



## BelleSade (Aug 21, 2014)

The eyeshadow is quite pretty, but it's sooo much like the Pacifica one they sent some months ago, which I think I'm the only Ipster who actually liked it.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 22, 2014)

I got the new 500 points option. Do I like it? No, but a lot of my points are soon to expire, and I'll never make it to 1000+ points. Maybe I'll find someone who likes lashes and gift it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Aug 22, 2014)

My mystery bag shipped. I'm very curious to see what will be in it.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 22, 2014)

button6004 said:


> My mystery bag shipped. I'm very curious to see what will be in it.


Please (and thank you) post what the contents are when you receive it. I'm dying to know.


----------



## button6004 (Aug 22, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Please (and thank you) post what the contents are when you receive it. I'm dying to know.


I sure will.  It looks like it will arrive Tuesday.  I keep checking Instagram to see if anyone else posts a bag, but nothing yet.


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 23, 2014)

I got my points bag just now - here's a photo!




 
Contents:


Starlooks pencil in Amethyst
Pop Beauty "Bring Up Your Life" trio
Klorane soothing and relaxing patches with soothing cornflower - eye countour
Coastal Scents Medium Shadow Brush
Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter
"On the Wild Side" June 2013 bag
Items I will be swapping if interested:  *Pop Beauty* trio, "On the Wild Side" *bag*, and possibly the *Starlooks pencil* (not sure if I have that one yet)

It was worth it 100% just to get another Pacifica Body Butter though - it's my absolute favorite.  I've already gone through 1½ and winter's coming up!


----------



## button6004 (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh I'll definitely be swapping the starlooks pencil. I just got one of those as their "sorry we sent you that icky BaB mascara" fix recently.


----------



## sarahtyler (Aug 26, 2014)

What a nice bag of goodies!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm going to be cancelling Ipsy because of their customer service and point system.  When they first started the point system I racked alot of points up by referrals.  It wasn't until many months later that they actually had products to redeem them on, and I didn't find them worthwhile or wasn't able to get to the good ones before they ran out.  I had been waiting for something to show up to redeem my points on, but in the last 2 months about 500 of my points expired.  I was able to get 300 of them back last month by contacting customer service, but when i tried to do it this month they said they couldn't give me my points back.  I wrote a comment on their facebook wall saying this and stating the above, and that it is understandable that birchbox points expire since you can buy whatever from their shop at any time, and how their system isn't comparable.  They wrote to me saying they deleted it for "profanity".  I didn't say anything profane.  I'm so done with Ipsy.  I redeemed my points on some crap product that i have no interest in, and as soon as it arrives, I'm cancelling and going to encourage all my friends to do the same.  I feel like I worked hard to get those points and they are of no value.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Sep 5, 2014)

Milani

Bella Eyes Gel Powder Trio




Just redeemed my points for this eyeshadow trio. It is a 1000 point reward.

They run $3.99 each. I liked the colors esp. the gold.


----------



## Kelli (Sep 16, 2014)

The point system has me about ready to rage cancel lol. I had 100 points expire earlier in the month and it brought me down to 840, but I was trying to be optimistic that,somehow, I could still earn enough points each month to get more than what I lose and eventually cash in. Then, I logged in today to start rating this month's items and I had another 40 pts gone!!! Gah. I think I just figured the 100 that expired at the beginning of the month was like the whole month's worth of points or something.

I even have a referral and still wasn't able to cash in for anything before my points started expiring. (but I did unsubscribe for two months, to cut costs in my budget...now I wish I wouldn't have, because I would've been able to get something!)

I was planning on getting the NYX palette thing that they have had forever that no one else seems to want LOL  They could've decluttered a bit by sending me the thing that they can't get rid of .... but no.

Sorry. Rant. Over.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 18, 2014)

There are 2 new 1000 point rewards...full size bareMinerals 5 in 1 BB Cream Eyeshadows in Elegant Taupe or Delicate Moss.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 18, 2014)

I was at 990 points and just got the "share on FB" email so hastily got my 10 points and redeemed for the Milani shadow trio.

I just want something and not the dumb decals!


----------



## avaisdancing (Sep 18, 2014)

There is a new 500 points rewards, the Bodyography Lip Slide, it seems like it's worth around $20... I redeemed because I don't think I'll ever have 1000 points!


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 18, 2014)

avaisdancing said:


> There is a new 500 points rewards, the Bodyography Lip Slide, it seems like it's worth around $20... I redeemed because I don't think I'll ever have 1000 points!


Sold out already! Sheesh!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 18, 2014)

panicked said:


> Sold out already! Sheesh!


I didn't get it because it wasn't my shade (and I have a lot of lip products at the moment)


----------



## avaisdancing (Sep 19, 2014)

panicked said:


> Sold out already! Sheesh!


Woah! Can't believe it... Hopefully Ipsy understands we need MORE 500 rewards... 1000 points is too much!


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 19, 2014)

avaisdancing said:


> Woah! Can't believe it... Hopefully Ipsy understands we need MORE 500 rewards... 1000 points is too much!


Agree!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 21, 2014)

I now have 515 points, but the only 500 point reward is sold out. Nine rewards and only ONE is 500 points? Stupid!


----------



## shutterblog (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't see why they can't put up a "points redemption store" (instead of that stupid scroll slideshow)  and then have different tiers for different options.  And also make it possible to accumulate points for perks easily (paired with higher point values).  HIgher point values should be rewarded for taking the bag and giving reviews (a la Glossybox and Birchbox).

They could have the 500 and 1000 perks as always - and since the current point-categories are glaringly empty, it might embarrass them into adding more options and keeping those sections stocked.

A 350-500 point perk could be for one of their previous months' bags - bag only (especially for recent signups who might want to collect more).

They could start up the 1500 point perk category again for former ('Mystery') Glam Bags.

And maybe a 2000 points category for a free new bag the following month (like Glossy and Julep do).  And maybe even an additional 2500 point perk for the free new bag the following month -plus- one extra bonus product that was NOT included in your Glam Bags that month.

They could even make a 4000 - 5000 point special "limited edition" bag full of their best high end products, with the bags and contents being themed ifor a Christmas, New Year's, and/or Valentine's Glam Bag.

That's just a start.  But if I can come up with that off the top of my head, surely they can too!


----------



## Jonimeow (Sep 22, 2014)

That 500 point reward went much too quickly...that SHOULD tell them something.


----------



## avaisdancing (Sep 23, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I don't see why they can't put up a "points redemption store" (instead of that stupid scroll slideshow)  and then have different tiers for different options.  And also make it possible to accumulate points for perks easily (paired with higher point values).  HIgher point values should be rewarded for taking the bag and giving reviews (a la Glossybox and Birchbox).
> 
> They could have the 500 and 1000 perks as always - and since the current point-categories are glaringly empty, it might embarrass them into adding more options and keeping those sections stocked.
> 
> ...


You should send this idea to them! They do need more 300-500 points rewards, and an item from a previous bag (or the bag itself) would be an amazing idea. I'm sure they are a few left overs right?!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Sep 29, 2014)

BelleSade said:


> The eyeshadow is quite pretty, but it's sooo much like the Pacifica one they sent some months ago, which I think I'm the only Ipster who actually liked it.


I just hit pan on my gold Pacifica eyeshadow. It's a great everyday shade for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mystica (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been with Ipsy for a year and a half, longer if you count the first time I subbed to them.  I've been with Birchbox since May of this year, and I don't think I fully understood just how poor Ipsy's point program is until I cashed in my Birchbox points for $40 towards full size products in their shop.

I haven't been with Birchbox even 6 months, yet my points got me a heck of a lot more than nail stickers.  Heck, the free mystery pack you get with your order were worth more than the nail stickers.  With my Ipsy points, I don't have enough points to redeem for their dinky stickers even if I wanted them.  And my points keep expiring.  

I've been debating canceling because of the points program, but also because of the brands they partner with and the fact that Ipsy doesn't have a shop like Birchbox does.  I really hate punching in my credit card on numerous websites, and with Ipsy most of the brands they partner with have iffy-looking websites that don't make me feel eager to shop with them even if I did like their product and would be interested in purchasing it.  

ETA: I just went ahead and canceled Ipsy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 13, 2014)

lilsxkitten said:


> They wrote to me saying they deleted it for "profanity".  I didn't say anything profane.


You used the b word- Birchbox. Apparently they are really big on ipsters never ever mentioning their competitors.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 17, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> You used the b word- Birchbox. Apparently they are really big on ipsters never ever mentioning their competitors.


Fascists!!


----------



## lgandab (Oct 23, 2014)

I noticed that I'd been referring lots of my site's visitors to Ipsy but hadn't received any referral points in AGES.  Then I logged into Ipsy and saw that my referral code had changed- it was now longer with a string at the end describing the traffic source.  Has anyone else noticed this?  Do you know if you will still receive points when people follow the older style of link (meaning that none of the hundreds of visitors I've referred have subscribed?) or if you have to update to the new link (did I miss the announcement or something?).

THANKS


----------



## Fashion Diva (Oct 25, 2014)

I think the addition of lower point value rewards is a great idea. As far as higher point value rewards, it's pretty difficult to accumulate even 1,000 points before they start expiring. So unless you're a blogger and have lots of readers using your referral link, I don't see how anyone would ever reach into the multiple thousands of points territory before earlier points expired. They would need to do away with point expiration all together or extend their expiration date by another 6-12 months to make this viable for all subscribers (not just those with blogs/YouTube channels/websites)

quote name="avaisdancing" post="2294844" timestamp="1411483763"]You should send this idea to them! They do need more 300-500 points rewards, and an item from a previous bag (or the bag itself) would be an amazing idea. I'm sure they are a few left overs right?!


----------



## IMDawnP (Nov 28, 2014)

Ipsy has a bunch of 500 point items listed. All lip products from Novembers bag but still.


----------



## beastiegirl (Nov 28, 2014)

grrr. . . I actually have 500 points and all of those items sold out in, what? An hour? I can't obsessively stalk the Ipsy points page - especially not when there hasn't been anything new in so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 2, 2014)

Darn, I was kind of hoping for a few more offerings for Cyber Monday. Come on, Ipsy! I'm not sure how long I have left until the points from my one referral expire and I drop back below 1,000... and I really don't want to wind up with the never-ending NYX kit.


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 3, 2014)

If they made it a regular thing that they would put the extras from the month's bag up as point rewards I think a lot fewer people would be as upset as they get when they don't get the things they are hoping for in their bag.  If they did it every month too they might eventually get to a point where the lower point value things hang around for more than an hour or so before they are sold out.  It is so disappointing to have the points but not be able to spend them on anything because they are all sold out.


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 3, 2014)

Speaking of sold out... HOLY CRAP, the NYX kit is FINALLY SOLD OUT!


----------



## sarahtyler (Dec 3, 2014)

WHAT


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 4, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Speaking of sold out... HOLY CRAP, the NYX kit is FINALLY SOLD OUT!


OMG, I NEVER thought it would go. Now to get rid of those nail stickers.


----------



## beastiegirl (Dec 5, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> OMG, I NEVER thought it would go. Now to get rid of those nail stickers.


Easy. . .

Step 1:  Don't release anything new for points rewards for months and months.  

Step 2:  Let people build up their points - and their terror at watching their points expire without getting anything for them.

Step 3:  Watch 'em sell out.

Step 4:  Immediately post items those people would have wanted if they hadn't felt the need to spend their points on crap like nail stickers and laugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 17, 2014)

Two new 500 point rewards up. Poise balm and fake up from benefit


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 17, 2014)

Redeemed for the Posiebalm and Fakeup... that way my points are finally gone and I won't have any incentive to stay subbed once my next crappy bag rolls around. I think my heart belongs to Birchbox now.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 17, 2014)

Got Fake Up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 17, 2014)

Beckilg said:


> Two new 500 point rewards up. Poise balm and fake up from benefit


Wanted to get Posie balm but it was sold out already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hipsterhippo (Dec 17, 2014)

Aaaand they're all gone. Even the J.Cat lip paints. Ipsy, fix your janky points system, seriously.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 1, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> Got Fake Up! I've always wanted to try it.


I definitely wanted the Fake Up sample but it was sold out when I visited the website.  Disappointing...


----------



## hipsterhippo (Jan 14, 2015)

....the nail stickers sold out at some point, and they put in some random BaB eye crayon for 500 points that sold out quickly. 

So now the only rewards are those 1,000 point Bareminerals eye bases. Yeah, no. 

Ipsy really doesn't care, do they?


----------



## katerdpher51 (Jan 15, 2015)

New Ipsy rewards out! Get 'em while you can!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 15, 2015)

More then one 250 point reward! I got something I already know I will like.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 15, 2015)

katerdpher51 said:


> New Ipsy rewards out! Get 'em while you can!


Thanks for the heads-up!  I redeemed for a 250 pt reward.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Jan 15, 2015)

Wohoo FINALLY made it in time to redeem my hoard of points. Was able to get the body butter, the Skyn Iceland wipes and the eva nyc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 15, 2015)

Dammit! I had used up the bulk of my points on that Benefit stuff and was planning to unsub as soon as my January bag arrived, but now I have to stay on for one more month because I had just enough points left to snag the Skyn Iceland wipes. I LOVE those things. Oh, Ipsy, you so tricksy. Wish I'd had enough points left to get the mango mandarin hand cream as well... I really wanted that one instead of the rose berry that I got in that bag.


----------



## sarahtyler (Jan 15, 2015)

Yay! Grabbed the Eva NYC. I loved the Ayres body butter when I got it in my bag, but I wanted to try something new.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yay! Thanks for the heads up guys! I redeemed for the Skyn Iceland wipes, Rose Berry hand cream, and Ayres body butter. My point balance is now 50. [SIZE=14.4444446563721px]I'm psyched that they're offering 250 and 500 point rewards now, and so glad they finally unloaded the nail stickers.[/SIZE]

I've received the Ayres and Figs and Rouge items before, but enjoyed them, [SIZE=14.4444446563721px]and I never thought I'd have a chance to use my points before they expired.[/SIZE]


----------



## Allison H (Jan 16, 2015)

panicked said:


> Yay! Thanks for the heads up guys! I redeemed for the Skyn Iceland wipes, Rose Berry hand cream, and Ayres body butter. My point balance is now 50. I'm psyched that they're offering 250 and 500 point rewards now, and so glad they finally unloaded the nail stickers.
> 
> I've received the Ayres and Figs and Rouge items before, but enjoyed them, and I never thought I'd have a chance to use my points before they expired.


Thank you for the heads up! I had 510 points to use, and the other day when I looked they only had the BAB item (which I wasn't going to get). Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm surprised that any of these new rewards have lasted this long... at that low point level, I would have expected them all to be snagged as quickly as, or even faster than, the previous 500-point ones.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 16, 2015)

I got the Ayres - the one October item that would have made my back go from a 9 to a 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 16, 2015)

Got the Skyn Iceland Wipes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like I'm stuck with Ipsy for another month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm so glad this thread exists, if it didn't I'd probably never notice when new rewards came out.

I just redeemed for the Ayres.  If I hadn't already been lucky enough to receive the Figs and Rouge Hand Cream in Mango Mandarin I would have redeemed for that too.  These are some good rewards.

I'm trying to use up my points.  In December I redeemed for the Wet 'N Wild Lip crayon (which I keep meaning to try and haven't yet).

In November I noticed I was down 370 points.  I contacted Ipsy Care and was told they expired.  I don't want that to happen again so from now on when I see something I can use I'm going to get redeem right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 16, 2015)

I got the Eva NYC Mane Tamer and the Ayres Body Butter. Super excited about the body butter - I love it and just ran out of my little sample!

Though now I'm out of points and haven't been thrilled in a long time, so I'll cancel after my February bag.


----------



## button6004 (Jan 16, 2015)

I love the skyn iceland wipes! too bad I dont have enough points, but really I need to cancel Ipsy this month anyway.


----------



## katerdpher51 (Jan 16, 2015)

Flowerfish said:


> I'm so glad this thread exists, if it didn't I'd probably never notice when new rewards came out.
> 
> I just redeemed for the Ayres.  If I hadn't already been lucky enough to receive the Figs and Rouge Hand Cream in Mango Mandarin I would have redeemed for that too.  These are some good rewards.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have noticed either, except on Wednesday, I had emailed ipsy Customer Care to get a full summary of my ipsy points. I know they expire after a year, and for some reason, my account summary on ipsy's site only went back as far as 10/21/2014. I also had inquired about new rewards coming out, because I _want_ to quit ipsy, but I also want to use up my points.

The customer service rep was actually very helpful and let me know that they were going to be releasing new ipsy rewards on Thursday. Needless to say, I kept a browser tab opened all day to ipsy's reward page, and to ipsy's Facebook page (in case they announced it!) and kept refreshing. Go figure, even after  checking throughout my 9-hour workday, they didn't make the additions to the rewards page until 6PM CST. Luckily, I checked my phone while I was making dinner and saw that they had been added, and jumped on it!

I redeemed my 810 points for the 500-point eva.nyc hair cream (or whatever it was), and a 250-point hand cream (the mango mandarin flavor!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to stick around to get my February bag and freebies, and then I'm out! Moving to BoxyCharm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

I am so glad I noticed thread this today.  I resubbed and got one of each flavor/scent of the Figs &amp; Rouge.  Maybe if this is a new thing, use points for items you wanted but didn't get, I might stay subbed. This would definitely cut down on bag envy.  :wub:


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 16, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> Got the Skyn Iceland Wipes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like I'm stuck with Ipsy for another month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay, got those too! I'm so glad they finally have 250 points rewards. My mother redeemed the Ayres body butter.

Thanks for posting ladies, otherwise I would probably have missed it.


----------



## liilak (Jan 19, 2015)

I think I'll sub against just to get the Mango Figs and Rouge hand cream.  But argh, getting off the waitlist is such a drag...


----------



## buffyfanify (Jan 23, 2015)

New item up - Gallany Cosmetics lipstick (Bordeaux) for 1000 pts. (Retails for $21.50 on website).


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 29, 2015)

New points items up from January's bag: the two brushes, Malin+Goetz balm, the moisturizer pouch thing, and the Hikari eyeliner. No 250-point items this time, though... all 500-1000.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 30, 2015)

It did seem off to me that the M&amp;G and the moisturizer were 500 points. I think they should have been 250.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 30, 2015)

I wonder if they upped the prices a bit to keep them from selling out instantly.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 31, 2015)

That's a good guess.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 12, 2015)

Lots of products up right now!  I wish I had enough points for the bareMinerals lipstick!


----------



## Moonblossom (Feb 12, 2015)

They just put up deluxe sample sizes of UD Perversion mascara and the Black Velvet pencil for 500 points each. I suspect they'll go very quickly.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 2, 2015)

So happy, my rose berry lotion FINALLY showed up. Ipsy sent me the aryes instead, which I got in October and hated. So glad to finally have my nice girly lotion.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Mar 20, 2015)

So I logged on and none of my points are there.  I've redeemed the ones I had so they wouldn't expire.  So annoying!


----------



## bridgigolf (Mar 27, 2015)

There are new ipsy points rewards!   theyre all items from March's ipsy bag, including all 3 of the NYX lipsticks (500 points) the Hey Boo Boo concealer (250 points) and the Pur-Lisse cleanser (250 points).   

I just redeemed for the NYX lipstick in Hunk


----------



## theori3 (Mar 27, 2015)

bridgigolf said:


> There are new ipsy points rewards!   theyre all items from March's ipsy bag, including all 3 of the NYX lipsticks (500 points) the Hey Boo Boo concealer (250 points) and the Pur-Lisse cleanser (250 points).
> 
> I just redeemed for the NYX lipstick in Hunk


Thanks for the heads up! I grabbed the NYX lipstick in little susie since I already have pops and hunk.


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope those are still up in April when I can get the 75 points more I need for the NYX.

(also if anyone else had trouble with not receiving their points for reviews after the site switch over ipsycare credited me all 75 after I emailed them.)


----------



## Merra (Mar 28, 2015)

The NYX in Hunk is gorgeous, good choice ladies! I redeemed 250 for more Pur-delicate and I bought the Pur-lisse ipsy deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie McBee (Mar 30, 2015)

So question - do we only get points for reviews if we share on Facebook? I reviews an item from an older bag along with 6 or 7 older bag overall reviews the other day, but didn't share any on FB - no points?


----------



## Kelly Dixon (Mar 31, 2015)

Katie McBee said:


> So question - do we only get points for reviews if we share on Facebook? I reviews an item from an older bag along with 6 or 7 older bag overall reviews the other day, but didn't share any on FB - no points?


You should still get some points, but not the full 15 possible now, If they were items you received in your bags.Email ipsycare and tell them, it may take longer for them to respond, but they will likely credit points to your account for you. Something similar happened to me, it took like a week and a half for them to respond, but they gave me the full amount of points possible for the month.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 29, 2015)

In case anyone hasn't seen this yet.  You can now redeem points for the the actual bags. They are 1,000 points each. This would be a nice option if they continue the trend of having styles/slogans each month.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jun 3, 2015)

What exactly does a girl have to do to get the Melted lipstick? I've played adjust my profile bingo and nothing helps. I'm at least getting the lip stain but I really wanted the Too Faced. I swear if I get one more facial cleanser I'm going to go on some kind of clean skin rampage of epic proportions. I only have the one face. I've gotten 8, yes 8, of them since Nov. If you're keeping track that would be one every freaking month. Gah! I swear I'm just not that dirty no matter what ipsy thinks. I've also amassed an impressive pile of Dr Brandt Pores No More, Smashbox primer, and a variety of nearly identical powder bronzers, all from ipsy in the last 6 months. So basically I have a dirty face that I must wash and then cover with a blurring/matifying/pore zapping primer before applying what looks like the color of dirt to my (apparently still dirty) face. Anyone else see the inherent irony here? Maybe I've just been a subscriber too long (over 2 years). Or maybe I'm just blissfully unaware of my filthiness. Anyway...other than the lip stain I'm getting the sheet mask(s), shadow crayon, Key West lotion and (wait for it...) Smashbox primer! It better be a hella impressive lip stain and shadow crayon or it will be a bust for me this month. Please ipsy, take me out of face wash purgatory! I'll wash often, I promise!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok, I'm laughing now. Turns out I was looking at my mom's account. I'm getting all the same products minus the sheet masks. Instead I'm getting face wash. Seriously. FACE WASH!nthink I could get away with handing out cleanser samples at my kid's next birthday party?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 3, 2015)

I've just decided each month I use Ipsy's coupon codes to buy the one item I would really want from the bag and skip the subscription.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm not sure how I feel about 1500 point prizes. It takes just shy of forever to get even 1000. Other than getting referral points (I think 4 people have subbed using my link in 2.5 years). I don't think it's even possible to earn and redeem that many within a single calendar year, is it, without the first points expiring? I recently redeemed for a full size lipstick in a fabulous brick red. My mom's coloring is similar to mine so I went to redeem again using her her points (I maintain/pay for her account since would drive me insane treating me like Microsoft tech support if she had to manage). The lipstick was then only 500 points. That was within a week of when I redeemed for 1000. So I was able to get her the lipstick and the UD liner she loves for the same 1000 I used for just the lipstick. We're both going to hit 500 this month so I'm bummed there really isn't anything available now in my "price" range. Hopefully they add more mid level point prizes soon!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 4, 2015)

There is a new 500 point product. BB cream by Boccia (sp). I don't have enough points. At least those stickers are gone.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 9, 2015)

Update- the Contents My Life etc. bags just went on sale for 500 pts each.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jun 9, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Update- the Contents My Life etc. bags just went on sale for 500 pts each.


Thanks for letting me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1000 pts were outrageous but for 500 pts, I redeemed for the bag style I originally wanted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 26, 2015)

Those jcat things are now available for 500.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 6, 2015)

bah. A bunch of 250 items appeared over the weekend. I wrongly assumed that no one was working during the holiday so nothing new would be posted on the website. The only thing left is lipstick for 1,000 points. Hopefully they will be posting last month's bag and some new items this week.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 14, 2015)

There are tattoo stickers for 250 points. I finally have 500 saved up but there hasn't been anything that I wanted in a while. Come on Ipsy, give me something good.

** update- As of 8:22 am. EST the points shop is empty. Big thanks to whoever bought the stickers. Now they have to add new stuff.


----------



## avaisdancing (Jul 15, 2015)

They added a 100 points Lip balm and it was gone in 15-20 minutes... There is also a detangling brush that I redeemed my points for. I'm thinking of cancelling soon plus I guess it can be useful in the shower... 

I always see the rewards once they're sold out so I jumped on the brush when I saw it :/


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 15, 2015)

avaisdancing said:


> They added a 100 points Lip balm and it was gone in 15-20 minutes... There is also a detangling brush that I redeemed my points for. I'm thinking of cancelling soon plus I guess it can be useful in the shower...
> 
> I always see the rewards once they're sold out so I jumped on the brush when I saw it :/


I was thinking of getting it. The brush is worth $15, but it doesn't seem like anything I really need or want. I have naturally curly hair that I straighten, but I haven't had a tangle in 25 years. In fact I found a small snarl the other day and thought, "Where did you come from?"


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 16, 2015)

The brush is gone.

250 points for Jesse's Girl pure pigment eye dust. I really like this brand but need more shadow like I need a hole in my head.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

250 Pixi Bronzer

Nude Dudes Flirty or Fit- 500 each

Hey Honey Serum- 500

It CC cream-500

I got the cc cream. It's the only thing I actually need and it got great reviews. I already have one of the dudes from Birchbox. It's cute, good pigmentation but I never use it.


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 24, 2015)

I just grabbed the Hey Honey serum and one of the dude shadows, but I'm trying to figure out what shade the Pixi bronzer is in. I really liked the one I got from Ipsy a while back, but I dropped it while travelling and it shattered. But when I click on the item I get an error  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone know what shade it is?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> I just grabbed the Hey Honey serum and one of the dude shadows, but I'm trying to figure out what shade the Pixi bronzer is in. I really liked the one I got from Ipsy a while back, but I dropped it while travelling and it shattered. But when I click on the item I get an error  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone know what shade it is?


It's either Subtly Suntouched or Summertime. People would get one or the other based on their profile. It looks dark in the photo, which would make it summertime. 

The 404 error seems to have been fixed but clicking on the product takes you to the pixi main page.


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 24, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> It's either Subtly Suntouched or Summertime. People would get one or the other based on their profile. It looks dark in the photo, which would make it summertime.
> 
> The 404 error seems to have been fixed but clicking on the product takes you to the pixi main page.


Awesome, thanks. I was thinking it looked dark, but I wasn't sure. It'll be too dark for me, then.


----------



## nikkita63 (Jul 27, 2015)

Did anyone see refer a friend get double ipsy points? Are they losing subs?


----------



## laura10801 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, I got it two days after I refered someone.  LOL!



nikkita63 said:


> Did anyone see refer a friend get double ipsy points? Are they losing subs?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 27, 2015)

nikkita63 said:


> Did anyone see refer a friend get double ipsy points? Are they losing subs?


I did! How long does it take for referral points to show up after you refer someone?


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 27, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I did! How long does it take for referral points to show up after you refer someone?


I referred someone but I didn't get my points. I contacted Ipsy and am waiting for a response.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jul 28, 2015)

Do points expire? If so how long do you have until they do? I just joined so only have 100 points (for joining) and want to keep saving them for other rewards - if any intrige me lol


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 28, 2015)

Valerie1984 said:


> Do points expire? If so how long do you have until they do? I just joined so only have 100 points (for joining) and want to keep saving them for other rewards - if any intrige me lol


They expire a year after receiving them.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 28, 2015)

Better than Sex too faced mascara-1000  (jmo- this is not worth 1000, it clumps.)

Offra Bliss Eyeshadow- 500

Teez read my lips- 500 (in the photo it looks coral or red, but it is light pink. I found it makes my lips look chapped)

Klorane smoothing patches-100 points


----------



## catipa (Jul 28, 2015)

I just traded in 100 points for the eye patches, hope I like them!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 28, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I referred someone but I didn't get my points. I contacted Ipsy and am waiting for a response.


The same thing happened to me and they said that no one had subbed using my 'unique link'. I was sitting with the person and subbed for them so I know for a fact the link was used. Today, after multiple emails yesterday and today, they told me they would give me the points. It was very frustrating because they were accusing me of lying about refering someone when I clearly did refer someone. This also happened the last time that I referred someone.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 28, 2015)

I ended up getting the mascara and the eye patches with my points. I personally love the mascara. Everytime I wear it I get tons of compliments on my lashes. Plus, you can't go wrong with 100 point eye patches. I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 28, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I ended up getting the mascara and the eye patches with my points. I personally love the mascara. Everytime I wear it I get tons of compliments on my lashes. Plus, you can't go wrong with 100 point eye patches. I'm a happy girl.


I got a mini-size BTS mascara in a kit along with a mini bronzer, primer and lipstick. Maybe the one I got was old.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 28, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> The same thing happened to me and they said that no one had subbed using my 'unique link'. I was sitting with the person and subbed for them so I know for a fact the link was used. Today, after multiple emails yesterday and today, they told me they would give me the points. It was very frustrating because they were accusing me of lying about refering someone when I clearly did refer someone. This also happened the last time that I referred someone.


They said something similar about the referral but the girl that helped me was very nice and gave me the points as a "thank you" for introducing new members  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm so glad you guys posted about the eye patches! I've always wanted to try them but they've never end up in my bag. I'm thrilled to finally get some, and for only 100pts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 29, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I got a mini-size BTS mascara in a kit along with a mini bronzer, primer and lipstick. Maybe the one I got was old.


I think it might be something about the mini ones then because I do remember one time awhile back I got one in a sub box or something and it clumped and I didn't use it for awhile until my friend gave me a full size and I have loved it ever since lol


----------



## nikkita63 (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like full-size Formula X hand cream 500 points!


----------



## Valerie1984 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for answering my previous question (sorry, I forget who it was). I have another question about points, I'm a bit confused. On the website it says



> You’ll earn 10 Points for answering the multiple choice review questions, and an additional 5 Points if you share a written review (the last step of the review process).
> 
> You can submit reviews only once for all the products you've received.



Does this mean that you only get 15 points for all 5 items or 15 points per item in your bag? I understand you only get to review each bag one time (which makes sense).


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 5, 2015)

15 points per item reviewed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Aug 6, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> 15 points per item reviewed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


Thanks!


----------



## Noel Snow (Sep 22, 2015)

Acure scrub 250 points- got this in my bag. I like this brand but be warned it looks like seaweed.

Pixi brow powder- 500 points- also got this. It's nice but I think my container is defective. I have serious trouble opening it.

Temptu- 500 points- champagne

Jcat- 500 points- bronze eyeliner


----------



## Nikki San Miguel (Jan 22, 2016)

Perfectly Posh Healer In A Tin,Marula Foaming Cleansing Oil,Board and Batten Restore Like a Girl Overnight Facial Balm all added and all 250 points.

I'm wondering if the restore like a girl would be ok for normal to borderline oily skin. I'm thinking about getting it but I'm not sure :/


----------



## Nikki San Miguel (Jan 27, 2016)

Just saw some new stuff added


----------



## Nikki San Miguel (Feb 2, 2016)

Saw some more stuff added:





I really really want the fairy glimmer shadow


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 6, 2016)

I wish they would add some better stuff so I could redeem some points!


----------



## Alix26 (Feb 6, 2016)

New 250 and 500 point items up. Namely the La Vanilla Body Butter, a Sahara chubby eyeshadow stick and 3 Trestique mini eyeshadow crayons.


----------



## Queennie (Feb 7, 2016)

Have not reviewed things in ages, might need to do that tonight to get some good rewards!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 10, 2016)

I thought about getting the La vanilla, but I'm holding out hoping that they will put up a good 1,000 point reward.


----------



## awesomegan13 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm really hoping they put up the Too Faced PB&amp;J palette!


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 10, 2016)

I finally hit 1000. Now I am just waiting for something really great.


----------



## Alix26 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm crossing my fingers for the Peanut Butter &amp; Jelly Palette. PLEASE IPSY!!!!

Btw, if the PB&amp;J palette is listed, what do you think is fair in terms of points? I'm thinking 1000 points if the Bon Bons palette was 1500.


----------



## Alix26 (Feb 12, 2016)

And new rewards are up, including a tanner, sunless lotion (?) and two Pacifica mini body butters.


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 13, 2016)

Just redeemed for a Pacifica body butter, the Sugared Amber one. I just couldn't hold on to my points any longer and I like getting little extras like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Feb 14, 2016)

Reviewed a lot of things, but frankly got bored of it. Don't have 1000 or anything, but good luck to you ladies that do, hopefully something great will pop up!


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 3, 2016)

Big reward. I really hope they offer the peach palette. I'm going to hoard my points until then.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 4, 2016)

I almost redeemed for that mascara, but I decided to hold out in hopes they will offer one of the new Too Faced palettes soon


----------



## Nikki San Miguel (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks like there are more rewards


----------



## MaryAnn Jackson (Mar 25, 2016)

NyxAmagoi said:


> Looks like there are more rewards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just redeemed for the Warsh Cloth. I'm so excited for it!


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 19, 2016)

I hate when Ipsy doesn't update their point products. They stay sold out for days!


----------



## Alix26 (Jun 9, 2016)

So Ipsy listed every shade of the new Too Faced Born This Way concealer which is due to launch next week. It seems like it was listed yesterday evening/night and of course, EVERY colour with the exception of the two darkest shades, was gone this morning. 

Sigh. Fingers crossed that the Totally Cute Palette will be listed but I doubt it.


----------



## RachelElizabeth (Jun 19, 2016)

Alix26 said:


> So Ipsy listed every shade of the new Too Faced Born This Way concealer which is due to launch next week. It seems like it was listed yesterday evening/night and of course, EVERY colour with the exception of the two darkest shades, was gone this morning.
> 
> Sigh. Fingers crossed that the Totally Cute Palette will be listed but I doubt it.


I checked the day before, and then the next morning - the concealers weren't available and then they were all sold out.  It made me really wish that they sent emails (or at least gave us the option) when there were new samples, or that they took them down when they were sold out!  I don't want to know what I'm missing.  I have a crazy number of points because I never luck out and log on when there are good rewards.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 24, 2016)

A brush cleanser, a Jersey Shore lip balm, a lavender bath soak, manicure guards and a Garnier curly hair product were just added as points perks.  I grabbed a brush cleanser since that is the only thing I actually need.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Jun 25, 2016)

I also grabbed the brush cleanser. It looks like it's made by someone that sells on Etsy. She sells some of the fanciest soap I have ever seen. On another note the Jersey Shore Cosmetics lip balms are pretty nice. I haven't tried this one (not a fan of vanilla) but the apple one I got before was great.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Jul 13, 2016)

Hourglass point rewards! I'm so excited but I don't have enough points   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If anyone is thinking about signing up I would love to give you a referral link right now! Seriously though they have the new foundation sticks available in 26 shades for a 1000 points each! They also have the new Ambient Light Correcting Primers for 1000 points!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 19, 2016)

I never got my brush cleanser.  When I emailed I was told to check my envelope because it must be there. Um no.  That's why I am writing to you.  There was nothing in my bag or the mailer.


----------

